# Poll added, please vote



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

hello everyone, here are my new pictures.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw how cute!! They are both adorable!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Lovely pictures!...I love the black spot around Lucky's eye!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

HOW CUTE!!


----------



## oklahomachimom (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh they are both so adorable and I love luckys markings.. Just sooo cute...


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

aww how cute they are together !!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

sooooooooo cute :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I love your babies soooo much, they are the cutest!! :love7: :love5: :love4:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They are both adorable! And so different. :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I couldnt possibly vote as they are all lovely


----------



## Anna68 (Aug 29, 2004)

*chis*

They are all so cute! I just love the one with the "black eye". Hilarious!


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

Why do you want people to vote for which of your chi's they like best, it shouldnt matter to you, there all adorable


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't know....I like them all!! You are very lucky...you have three beautiful chis to love!


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

LeanneG said:


> Why do you want people to vote for which of your chi's they like best, it shouldnt matter to you, there all adorable




It doesn't matter to me, I just wanted to know what people liked better because I was going to fix one of my females and wanted to know which one was more popular. The white one with the black eye is a male, and every where we go people always say he looks like the little rascals dog, and the two females are as sweet as sweet can be. Like I said, it's coming up soon for the one to get fixed and we were undecided on which one to get done---so I was just seeking some help. Thanks for your comments though, obviously IT DOESN"T MATTER>


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

For that reason then i would choose the smallest chi to be fixed, and even if people do think one is prettier than the other they are both so gorgeous it wont matter which you have fixed, you will still have the most beautiful pups eventually


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

by the way hope you didnt take offence with my first post, i was just curious as to why you wanted to know which was the cutest of your babies


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I am curious as to the same thing Leanne. They are all cuties.


----------



## 2FactorChis (Aug 26, 2004)

christal said:


> LeanneG said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want people to vote for which of your chi's they like best, it shouldnt matter to you, there all adorable
> ...


Maybe if you are planning on breeding, you should also take into consideration which one falls within AKC standards for the Chihuahua. Just because a dog is popular among people should not be the determining factor to breed or not. Breed to better the breed, not to have puppies. I don't want to sound rude or anything, it's just that there are too many people out there breeding dogs...and then more and more are ending up in shelters, because somewhere along the way, there was bad breeding. They end up not even looking like chihuahuas, or even worse, have agression issues..... I just ask that you really think hard before you breed "the cutest of the two" dogs. 
Oops forgot to add..... your male is very adorable.... but he does look awefully big. What is his weight? If you breed them, you need to make sure your famale weighs the same, if not more than your male, to avoid serious complications during birth.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

That black ring around the eye is PRECIOUS! I can't help but smile every time I look at it!


----------



## Hitez (Jun 21, 2005)

Trying to post a pic


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont see any pics!?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Me either


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

nor i?


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

This was a post from last year. I think the pics have been deleted


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:?


----------

